# DOG BOX FOR SUV (hitch hauler types)



## ryanps18 (Feb 12, 2008)

I no longer have a truck, I am down to a 4-runner and a jeep grand cherokee.

I have seen dog boxes mounted on Hitch haulers for the back of an SUV. 

Do you think this is a safe way to travel with dogs, My thinking is its not much different than a trailer but would like to hear thoughts on this idea.


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

I haven't seen them, but it doesn't sound like a safe method of transport to me AT ALL. Maybe I might change my mind if I saw some pictures, but I doubt it.

I wouldn't put anything on a hitch haul that was fragile or precious to me.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

ryanps18 said:


> I no longer have a truck, I am down to a 4-runner and a jeep grand cherokee.
> 
> I have seen dog boxes mounted on Hitch haulers for the back of an SUV.
> 
> Do you think this is a safe way to travel with dogs, My thinking is its not much different than a trailer but would like to hear thoughts on this idea.


I used a hitch hauler on a hunting trip and everything that we had on it was covered with dust and smelled of exhaust. Luckily the dog was in the SUV with us. i would vote no.


----------



## H2O_Control_guy (Jul 14, 2009)

Seems like you'd be blowing exhaust right on them. I'd question what an extended ride would be like cantilevered out on a hitch like that. A rear end collision is a horrible thought.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

H2O_Control_guy said:


> Seems like you'd be blowing exhaust right on them. I'd question what an extended ride would be like cantilevered out on a hitch like that. A rear end collision is a horrible thought.


Ditto....put the cooler on the hitch carrier, dog inside in a crate!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

duk4me said:


> I used a hitch hauler on a hunting trip and everything that we had on it was covered with dust and smelled of exhaust. Luckily the dog was in the SUV with us. i would vote no.


I don't think much of duk4me's choice of football team, but he's right on with the hitch hauler. Put your cooler on the hitch hauler and your dog in with you.


----------



## ryanps18 (Feb 12, 2008)

http://www.fiber-pro.com/page3.html

here is one of them that I have seen. I also looked at a similar one but it was alum.

Sounds like most have the same concerns as I do. Might have to keep looking for other options.

the terrain I hunt would probably make it tough to pull a trailer through so just looking for other options. Starting to really miss my truck!


----------



## SCOTT C. (Oct 20, 2004)

Your dog is dead if you get rear ended. It's hard to believe anyone would buy one of those.


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

I know a guy that has one. Seems to work for him. Only real issue he has is he needs to raise his hitch (didn't seem to have much ground clearance).

A couple folks gasped and made comments such as: "no way..."

Regarding the rear-end issue....I too am not so sure they'd be much more dangerous than a trailer (heaven help ANY dog (or human) that gets rearended).

I too would be reluctant to mount my dog on my hitch and would agree with the others. Use the hitch hauler and/or rooftop carrier to carry gear and put the dog in the SUV.


----------



## limiman12 (Oct 13, 2007)

I would not put a dog on one of those for anything!!!

All of the other concerns, but also heat. get a hitch hauler for the cooler like was already mentioned. We have a trailer and i am always a littel nervous even when they are in there. Up front with me as much as possible.....


----------



## limiman12 (Oct 13, 2007)

Plus to get in the back of your tailgate, you have to take it off, 

A fiber glass box is not going to withstand much collision at all.

A guy I know has on his Trailer a big sticker that says. Dogs Inside, Please Stay back!

Don't know if it works but in town it might make people a little more careful behind you.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Can someone explain how a box mounted on a hitch hauler is more seceptable to getting inundated with exhaust fumes than a trailer is when being towed ?

john


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

GO Ahead and put the current "Coach" of the broncos in that Hitch hauler,, and drive around in rush hr traffic!!

BUT

Leve yer dog in a crate up front with you!

Gooser


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

MooseGooser said:


> GO Ahead and put the current "Coach" of the broncos in that Hitch hauler,, and drive around in rush hr traffic!!
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...


Reminds me of the Hillary Clinton bumper stickers "Run Hillary Run". The Domecrats put them on the rear bumper - Republicans on the front.

By the way I did notice that Jay Cutler isn't the dorkiest looking QB in the league any more. Good news is the title stays in Denver.

Pardon the interruption regards

Bubba


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Regarding the rear-end issue....I too am not so sure they'd be much more dangerous than a trailer (heaven help ANY dog (or human) that gets rearended).

The difference is that even a low speed rear end collision would smash the dog and box against the tailgate. Trailers would not have as much chance of this, plus they are usually higher and have a bumper to help absorb the impact.


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

john fallon said:


> Can someone explain how a box mounted on a hitch hauler is more seceptable to getting inundated with exhaust fumes than a trailer is when being towed ?
> 
> john


First, the front of most dog trailers are farther from the exhaust than the hitch haul is.

Second, trailers I've seen do not have an air intake at the very front of the trailer.

There is probably more to it, but the simple difference in distance between the air intakes and dog doors on a trailer from the exhaust pipe compared to the extremely short distance between the dog doors on the hitch haul and the exhaust pipes seems significant to me. I know that isn't very scientific, but I look at that hitch haul mounted dog box and just think "no way."

My first concern is for safety in a collision, whether being rear-ended or otherwise. My second concern is that it just doesn't look secure enough for something that is so irreplaceable, something for which my family has a huge emotional attachment and for whose safety I am ultimately responsible. My third concern is exhaust and my fourth is exposure to the elements.


----------



## ryanps18 (Feb 12, 2008)

I should have given more details.
it would only be used for hunting in my home town in ND very little chance of collision, as the dogs would be in the suv on the highway to and form.

i hunt a private piece of land and when there have other in the car, back of the jeep is not big enough for three dogs.

i am more concernd of the exaust factor...

I just dont think its worth the risk and you all confirmed my thoghts.

thanks


----------



## ryanps18 (Feb 12, 2008)

i found the link of the alum one that i was looking at, forgot to add it to the the last post. Note the warning label...

http://www.kargoholder.com/accessories/dogpac.htm


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

What about second hand smoke in the cabin for dogs who's owners are smokers? Do you think pipe and/or cigar smoke is less dangerous? Another thing to think about...do they make doggie seat belts for dogs that go unrestrained in the cab? 

Lots to think about. 

Guess you just got to pick your poison and go with it.


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

TN_LAB said:


> What about second hand smoke in the cabin for dogs who's owners are smokers? Do you think pipe and/or cigar smoke is less dangerous? Another thing to think about...do they make doggie seat belts for dogs that go unrestrained in the cab?
> 
> Lots to think about.
> 
> Guess you just got to pick your poison and go with it.


Second had smoke may or may not ever harm your pets, but carbon monoxide can KILL them very quickly.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

john fallon said:


> Can someone explain how a box mounted on a hitch hauler is more seceptable to getting inundated with exhaust fumes than a trailer is when being towed ?
> 
> john


Not smart enough to explain it with aerodynamics all I know is that the trip we took to Kansas everything we had bak there smelled of exhaust.

Too, if you look at my old Suburban after a dirt road trip the back door and window is covered in dust.

Now to explain it in beer terms. If me and Bubba was drinking beer and threw the empties in the back of the truck the next day if you leave the tail gate up the beer cans will blow out the back at 70 mph if you put the tail gate down the cans all stay in.

Bout as scientific as I get.


----------



## jhunter (May 6, 2009)

I also have a 4runner that i was running into the same situation with. I bought a 4 dog trailer from Northstar Plastics, its light weight inexpensive, very durable, and also removable from the trailer so i can use the trailer its mounted on in the offseason for a utitity trailer. Just a thought.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

I have an older 6 hole chassis mount, an 8 hole trailer,a two hole box for a _swing out of the way _cargo hauler, a pick up w/a 3 hole Ainley box that I some times put on my ATV trailer and crates in my Suburban .So I have no reason to be bias, I can use what ever I want.

First off, from a RE cash safety standpoint I do not consider the trailers any safer than the cargo hauler setup..... quite the opposite if you factor in the other trailer safety issues
Secondly, In addition to the ones with beer cans, I have done tests with a mounted CO detected on both and have not yet set it off on either, not even when parked in my driveway, much less going at a high speed down the road. 

My personal preference is to let them run around free in the back of the PU.
No CO danger there

john


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

john fallon said:


> I have an older 6 hole chassis mount, an 8 hole trailer,a two hole box for a _swing out of the way _cargo hauler, a pick up w/a 3 hole Ainley box that I some times put on my ATV trailer and crates in my Suburban .So I have no reason to be bias, I can use what ever I want.
> 
> First off, from a RE cash safety standpoint I do not consider the trailers any safer than the cargo hauler setup..... quite the opposite if you factor in the other trailer safety issues
> Secondly, In addition to the ones with beer cans, I have done tests with a mounted CO detected on both and have not yet set it off on either, not even when parked in my driveway, much less going at a high speed down the road.
> ...


OK since you have already tested this with a test other than your nose why did you ask? Couldn't you simply say I already tested this with a high powered CO detector system and a secret decoder ring bought from CSI online and I have found there is no danger to the dogs?:razz:


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

After checking with my friends at the largest auto insurance company in the world, I have learned that approx 65% of the rear end collisions occur at speeds of 20 MPH or less. So, the odds are that you will get hit at or below that speed. Take your choice, trailer or hang on box. I know what mine would be.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

duk4me said:


> OK since you have already tested this with a test other than your nose why did you ask? Couldn't you simply say I already tested this with a high powered CO detector system and a secret decoder ring bought from CSI online and I have found there is no danger to the dogs?:razz:


"Never ask a question that you don't already know the answer too".

'sides I like to read the innocuous babble

john


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

john fallon said:


> "Never ask a question that you don't already know the answer too".
> 
> 'sides I like to read the innocuous babble
> 
> john


I know I'm tupid but what would be the point of asking a question?

'sides I've had all my innoculations.


----------



## jimmyp (Aug 21, 2008)

I've been driving an SUV lately and I bought one of those barriers that goes behind the backseat and isolates the dog to the cargo area. This might be an easier sollution.
Jim


----------

